# 97 F350 sell or rebuild ?



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a 97 F350 DRW 4x4 with a 9'utility body it has 85,000 miles See pix.........My problem is that she is starting to rust out the floors are going on the utility the front crossmember on the utility needs replacing thier are a few broken welds in the utility bed and underneath the rocker pannels have rust the bottom of the fenders and the doors whare the mirrors mount are starting to rust.........I was thinking about a new truck I was thinking about another F350 or maby a dodge 3500 or the other day I saw a STERLING 4500 (MADE BY DODGE) but i was also concidering a new body fenders and doors and rockers (my floors are good) add a new paint job I should be around 5-6 Grand and drive it for another 5 years what do you think ..............


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

no matter what truck you buy to replace it you will always want your 97 powerstroke back. 

REBUILD IT!!! that is one of the best trucks ever built imo the only downfall is the e4od but honestly i have found them to be just as good as anyother auto trans out their, mine has 160,000 on it never been touched...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I second the rebuild- she's not even broken in yet at 85K. It'll probably cost you 15-20% of what a new truck would run. New trucks come with their own problems plus a big payment, taxes, etc. Go thru it bow to stern and you'll make your money back tenfold.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Rebuild...*

I'm leaning toward rebuilding but the thought of a new truck.....:redbounce.......I'm just Leary of another payment last year we bought a new car and the year before we bought a new boat and a RV...so i really don't want a another payment.......payup......Ma by i'll price what the rebuild is going to cost ..New fenders,doors,radiator support,rocker panel's,utility body,paint,and a spray in liner..........I'll do the math.....


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Getting prices*

well I priced out new doors ,bulkhead,and bumper for my utility body the napiheid dealer wants $1700 plus freight thats cash and carry....I can buy a new body for $4300 cash and carry I think the new body will make more sence,,,......
I also got a Quote for a new STERLING BULLET 4500 chassie that was $47,000 Thair out of their mind and that's no body....(Its a DODGE with sterling badges on it) Dont tell the dealer he told me it was made by sterling....(sombody lied to him)
I also priced new doors,fenders,and radiatator support.....the door listings are confusing thay list high or low mount mirrors but thay dont list the dulie orlong leg mirror mounts? and the radiatator supports only lisd diesel w/o ac mine has ac I would prefer aftermarket body parts becaus of price has any one run into this problem.....


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The Mass boys sell and go new. That thing is 10 years old. Treat yourself to something brandy new and keep it for 10 years. Your productivity will increase.....guaranteed.....if not, Dinner at Anthonys Pier 4, on me


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Gicon;508841 said:


> The Mass boys sell and go new. That thing is 10 years old. Treat yourself to something brandy new and keep it for 10 years. Your productivity will increase.....guaranteed.....if not, Dinner at Anthonys Pier 4, on me


Dinner at Anthonys Pier 4 I'm ready lets go............:redbounce


----------



## MrCarlson (Jan 6, 2008)

My vote is to rebuild. You will save a ton of money on the truck and not have to redo all of your mods. By your signature there is a lot done to your truck... don't forget that by buying new you will loose all of that. My favorite part of the 97 F250/F350 is thier low resale value considering how functional the truck still is. That works great for the buyer, but for you it means the difference between what you sell it for and what you pay for a new one will be even more drastic. 

Remember, a penny saved is a penny earned (even more if you calculate taxes and interest) and you are going to have to have a pretty serious increase in productivity to make up the $50,000 price difference. 

Matt 
"Knowledge is HorsePower"
97 F350 PS 4x4 dually flatbed
97 F250 PS 4x4, tommy lift, Boss 9'2" V
73 Bronco
Lots o' mustangs


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

MrCarlson;509519 said:


> My vote is to rebuild. You will save a ton of money on the truck and not have to redo all of your mods. By your signature there is a lot done to your truck... don't forget that by buying new you will loose all of that. My favorite part of the 97 F250/F350 is thier low resale value considering how functional the truck still is. That works great for the buyer, but for you it means the difference between what you sell it for and what you pay for a new one will be even more drastic.
> 
> Remember, a penny saved is a penny earned (even more if you calculate taxes and interest) and you are going to have to have a pretty serious increase in productivity to make up the $50,000 price difference.
> 
> than he doesnt get his dinner at anthonys


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I vote rebuild it if you have the time. I was faced with this same situation 3 yrs ago and chose to buy a new one.......and in 3 more yrs it'll be all mine and not worth the money I paid for it. I had a solid old '86 F-150 reg cab with 1-ton axles and springs, the truck was nice but had electrical problems. Well long story short is I got tired of chasing down wiring problems so I sold it, and to this day wish I had it back.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*no dinner.....*

than he doesnt get his dinner at anthonys[/QUOTE]

Well i'm getting prices for parts and new trucks $47,000 for a sterling bullett (dodge) At The Napheid dealer $1700 for doors,bulkhead,bumper and tailgate latch+ freightcash and carry ....way too expensive I priced a new body $4300 cash and carry that sounds better...I am having trouble finding aftermarket radiatator support for a deisel with a/c thay all list w/o a/c and thay dont list my doors with the 3 leg mirror mountsOnly the high and low mounts at the dealer my doors are !000 dollars each I wonder if the doors listed have holes for the mirrors or do you have to drill them out yourself? any advice would be great... I f i buy 3/4 0f a truck in parts payup do I still get Dinner???????:waving:


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Id rebuild aswell then Id follow it up with a Tremclad paint jobtymusic


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I was thinking more like urathane 2 stage not rustolium for paint.......


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well here is the update I bought a burnt chevy dually with a 2 year old napaheid body in perfect condition never used in winter it was an irrigation company...I pulled the body ordered all new toolboxes 4 of them 8 draw role away,4 draw intermediate,7 draw side cab and a 40"super single intermediate cab...all are ball bearing draws. I ended up having to cut the face of 2 compartments to get the boxes to fit now i have to do the repair,,,i got the urethane primer,2 gals red urethane pant and a gallon of clear. New running boards,led markers,and tail lights 1, QT silver for the visor....i ordered new simulators....i plan on ordering 2 large bedliner kits from rattlegaurd with a sprayer gun...hade to cut 2 more holes for strobs in rear...its getting there,,I cant pull my truck appart just yet....here are some pix...any susjestions or ideas let me know thanks.... http://rides.webshots.com/album/562927869nHZFCL?vhost=rides ussmileyflag


----------



## nepmgmt (Dec 6, 2005)

to bad you didn't wait lol i am getting a 97 f350 with a utility body but its on a single wheel so it wouldn't fit. i am selling it and putting a reg bed on it if you know of anyone that wonts one let me know.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

To bad its a single rear wheel....why are you taking off the utility body? you know you might have to do some frame work to put on a bed? i have seen some installs Ware the installer either cutoff some of the frame and added taller pieces to incorporate the rear bumper? .....ussmileyflag


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I might be interested in the srw body if I can find a truck to put it on


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

If its a straight up work truck i would just rebuild it. Old trucks can do the same amount of work without a payment so that means more money in your pocket. And if there maintained there just as reliable. New trucks break down too everybody seems to forget that.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Update*

Got all the tool boxes installed all the panels i had to cutout repaired Thursday i primed and Friday i painted the utility body with 4 coats of urethane flame red paint and 3 coats of clear ....the paint came out excellent I hope the body comes out as nice.... I also painted my visor with silver metalic basecoat and cleared it also......I replaced my windshield (rock chip and leaking)and both door windows(scrached from sand) also replaced all the window rubbers on both doors. and painted my ladder racks.....now i can start to take my old body off and prep and paint the cab,,,,ussmileyflag


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Keep us informed. I am debating rebuilding my F-Super Duty 3yd myself. Thinking it might be a rewarding, as well as smart money project, with my kid. What they get for "new" trucks it just crazy!!! Will be interested in how it all turns out for you.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll try and take some pix tomorrow>>>>>I hope to get the old body off the chassis tomorrow and start to work on the chassis........ussmileyflag


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Keith_480231;552227 said:


> Keep us informed. I am debating rebuilding my F-Super Duty 3yd myself. Thinking it might be a rewarding, as well as smart money project, with my kid. What they get for "new" trucks it just crazy!!! Will be interested in how it all turns out for you.


Here is some pix http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2052452790069078750swTUNi?vhost=rides ussmileyflag


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well the body's off...... The frame was a mess...fixed the rust spots on the rockers,doors front fender,and roof....removed all signs and cleaned ott the glue....acid washed and steamed the undercarriage...removed all rust and scale and treated with rust converter......But the most difficult job was removing the mirrors and brackets thats right those T30 mirror bracket bolts GRRRR I ended up cutting them off drilling out the holes and installing riv-nuts..Oh ya two questions 1,is the F350 emblem have nuts on the back or just tapes on and does any body know if the power-stroke emblems are available and how much they are....hopefully tomorrow i Will paint the rockers and finish the prep on the body.........here are some pix....http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2123700900069078750lxohrE?vhost=rides........ussmileyflag


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

It's almost done ...body is on stacks are in Running boards on led lights on the only thing left is the hitches,spray in liner,and stripes and lettering.....I cant make up my mind on the striping before it was boxed with Immitation gold paint the sign shop says that is the way all the old school contractors did thier trucks he susjests i do somthing differant the truck is red with a metalic silver visor....http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/563125665EXGkzi there are pix of the box striping I probbally will stripe with silver metalic looking for susjestions ????


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Just my opinion. But I would put some aluminum diamond plate on the top part of the box and in the bottom of the inside of it. Truck would look cool with some gold leaf. Nice project tho. Nice to see people redo older trucks.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

The new body has already been lined even the tops of the boxes that is what i plan on covering with a spray on bed-liner....the salt will kill the polished aluminum


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

You can buy the powerstroke emblems...I think they are like $20.00 a piece from Ford. Or just look on Ebay


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Truck is looking sweet! Might just have to bring you my tired old '91 F-Super duty and have you do that one next! Looks great so far!


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*some pix*

HERE ARE SOME PIX http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2477699940069078750fLCiTt?vhost=ridesI still have lettering and striping, Ladder racks, new rear tires, undercoating, spray in bed-liner, and paint rear bumper ussmileyflag


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks great man!!! So I'll bring down mine, like say next week???


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

It's a long commute to help me every day HA HA HA ussmileyflag


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Any updated pics with the striping and lettering?

Truck looks awesome, BTW. Really nice work on the overhaul.


Ken


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Not done yet....Got BOMMED at work 70-90 hrs a week...Wife backed our new chrysler pacifica into the side of the utility body 6 days after i painted it :crying: had to fix her rear Quorter and the side of my truck is only in primer.....still meeds paint also need to paint ladder rack.....and spray in a bed liner befoore lettering and striping.....I have been pulled over 3 times for no lettering....i'm pressing my luck..........it's going to cost me some payup


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice job. How much do you have into it at this point?


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, the stacks and wheel simulators really make it look cool...great work


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

FordFisherman;647342 said:


> Nice job. How much do you have into it at this point?


I havent done the math yet but I am realy ahead of the game because since i started the rebuild the fuel went to almost $5 and the econimy went in the toilet so had i bought a new truck i would have a $500-$600 a month payment my insurance would be more $ and when fuel was $5.00 a gallon i would of been walking......not to mention i would be in JAIL for murder becaus the wife would have backed into my new truck :crying:


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you ever go down 495 at all? I swear I have seen this truck cause I tend to notice other trucks with stacks.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great job and suppppper nice truck


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That truck is freaking awesome man, nice jobber!


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

SELL IT TO MEE!!!!!!!. But no seriuosly KEEP HER!!! and maybe throw a BANKS System in 'er


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

02powerstroke;648711 said:


> Do you ever go down 495 at all? I swear I have seen this truck cause I tend to notice other trucks with stacks.


Yes I'm always on 495 I work for a paving co so any whare there is paving going on i might be thier........ussmileyflag

Thanks TEX and STROKER79 for the complement.........

And to NIXRAY Its not for sale BUT my wife woho backed into my truck is............
FREE to a good home (OR ANY HOME) wife and one spoiled 15 yo cant drive cant cook dosent clean ......lets see what else that's enough of thier good points call me and we will discuss the bad points............ payup :crying:


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew I had seen that truck it looks sick going the other way on the highway. I run scrap metal up that way all the time with this rig you might have seen me idk....


----------

